# What's the best iPhone date stamp/etc....



## The Wolverine Predator (Sep 29, 2015)

Is there an app that can be used for an iPhone that has date stamp/resizing/zip filing all in one app that anybody could suggest?
Recently my Nikon aw100 is acting up and it was a great camera because it is waterproof and shockproof, but my flash is going bad and the Company we have been working with doesn't have an app to upload our work orders.


----------



## Deeps (Jul 24, 2017)

Take a look at https://www.reachoutsuite.com/. They have apps for iPhone, Android and Web. Free to get started.


----------

